# deer kielbasi



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2019)

starting deer kielbasa today, grinding seasoned and curing, in fridge for a day or two to cure. trying to post photo and not very good at it, can you tell me if photo works,


----------



## ristau5741 (Apr 10, 2019)

photo works, but is small. Hard to see any detail.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2019)

ristau5741 said:


> photo works, but is small. Hard to see any detail.


I took it with my cell phone which is a old flip phone, took some with the wifes tablet but can't figure out how to send it to my laptop, will have to wait until she gets home to show me, it takes much better photos. i'll try and update photo later, at least I figured out how to attach a photo to my post. thanks for the replie.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2019)

might of figured it out, please let me know


----------



## PolishDeli (Apr 10, 2019)

Sounds and looks good. Is that pork fat you're mixing in?

Also, are you letting it cure for a couple of days after grinding but before stuffing?
When adding cure#1 to grounds meats, I stuff right away, and let it sit for only ~2 hours before smoking.
When curing before grinding, I give it ~48 hours.
Is there a benefit you’ve found to the longer cure of ground meat?


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2019)

I ground it first then added cure and seasonings, I personally think letting it sit a day before stuffing  lets the flavors even out throughout the mixture. yea that's just straight pork fat.hopefully start smoking it fri. this whole work thing gets in my way of smoking.


----------



## PolishDeli (Apr 10, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> =this whole work thing gets in my way of smoking.


lol, tell me about it.

I'll have to try your method.  I just always assumed it'd get too sticky and glued together if it's allowed to sit too long.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2019)

Can see that last pic. in full size....bet that grinder has seen a few thousand pounds of meat....probably tens of thousands...


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> lol, tell me about it.
> 
> I'll have to try your method.  I just always assumed it'd get too sticky and glued together if it's allowed to sit too long.


if it gets to sticky I just mix a little water in to loosen it up


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Can see that last pic. in full size....bet that grinder has seen a few thousand pounds of meat....probably tens of thousands...


yea she's an old girl and works like a charm


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 11, 2019)

unfortunately didn't have time to stuff and dry over night now that I have to work tomorrow, decided to just go ahead and make kielbasa loafs and throw them in the smoker today,


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

finished kielbasa loafs


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 13, 2019)

SJ, Too bad work got in the way,do you make sammies out of those loaves?


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SJ, Too bad work got in the way,do you make sammies out of those loaves?





crazymoon said:


> SJ, Too bad work got in the way,do you make sammies out of those loaves?


yea the whole work thing screwed me up but the loafs came out great, I do make sammies out of them with some horseradish and mustard, i'll freeze a couple and give some to my friends, still have some more deer meat in freezer will try again to make the rope kielbasa. and thanks for like


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> finished kielbasa loafs



Looks good!

If you ever want to try ground Venison Pastrami I have a good step by step for you:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pastrami-loaf-with-qview.263815/

This stuff is AWESOME!  The key is to use beef fat with the venison to get that beefy pastrami flavor.  Also I think using pickling spice that does not have cinnamon and/or nutmeg also helps get the best pastrami flavor :)

Just some food for thought :)


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Looks good!
> 
> If you ever want to try ground Venison Pastrami I have a good step by step for you:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pastrami-loaf-with-qview.263815/
> ...


that looks delicious, I would like to try that, you say in your thread you tweaked the recipe, would you mind sharing your recipe, I figure if i'm going to make I might as well use a proven recipe. thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2019)

Looks Great from the Den, Jim!!
Nice Work!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that looks delicious, I would like to try that, you say in your thread you tweaked the recipe, would you mind sharing your recipe, I figure if i'm going to make I might as well use a proven recipe. thanks



Oops here is the link to the recipe https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pastrami-loaf-with-qview.263815/page-2#post-1716471


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great from the Den, Jim!!
> Nice Work!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


thanks bear, finally learning how to post some pics.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Oops here is the link to the recipe https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pastrami-loaf-with-qview.263815/page-2#post-1716471


thanks tallbm, I will post when I try it out. thanks again


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2019)

Looks good Jim . Don't be afraid to show a sliced pic .


----------

